# finding hgh



## Monsterbird (Apr 2, 2012)

hey i'm monsterbird been a member for a few months this is first post trying to figure everything out i've been dealing with ipgear an he has been great but no hgh looking for best places to get it


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2012)

Monsterbird, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM.. Check the Lab testing section of the forum.  You have to be careful, there is a ton of fake stuff coming in right now.


----------



## Monsterbird (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks for input already been screw an lost money just don't want to lose more


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 2, 2012)

Definitely check out the lab testing section here, and read as much as you can all over. Look for a solid rep on multiple forums, and good lab tests. You picked a good forum. A lot of others got some major scam pushers...


----------



## charley (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome. Alot of knowledgeable people on here!  Surf and learn!


----------



## hypno (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------

